# What are your brightness settings?



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

My friend has a Rezound that apparently is great with autobrightness...anyone using it on ours? My screen usually takes up sooooo much battery, just wondering if auto will help lol


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> My friend has a Rezound that apparently is great with autobrightness...anyone using it on ours? My screen usually takes up sooooo much battery, just wondering if auto will help lol


Automatic brightness will drain your battery faster.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

100% all day. Wouldn't have it any other way, utilize the screen to its fullest possible extent.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Auto all the time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

I find auto brightness to be a little too bright when in the dark. I wish some more ROMs would implement auto brightness adjustment settings that actually work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

100% 100% of the time. 2 batteries so not really worried about battery drainage. (Also have LTE on always)


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

noober said:


> 100% 100% of the time. 2 batteries so not really worried about battery drainage. (Also have LTE on always)


Ditto


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

100% during the day but I do turn it down when I'm in dark rooms or at night (especially while driving at night).


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

noober said:


> 100% during the day but I do turn it down when I'm in dark rooms or at night (especially while driving at night).


Holy crap 100% hurts my eyes! I can't do more than 50% unless I'm outdoors.


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

100% 24/7. Any less and the screens inherent flaws show up.

Eg: green/purple tinting, specks and image burn-ins, etc


----------



## 4 TRAC (Jul 31, 2011)

What's your guys screen on time with 100% brightness?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

4 TRAC said:


> What's your guys screen on time with 100% brightness?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


They would have responded but they are out of battery









Auto here.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I can't do 100% I'm inside a lot though so I use auto. Auto brightness on my resound and thunderbolt never went below 50% which is too much in the dark. At night or when I woke up it was painful to use my phone. That was only for sense ROMs though, AOSP ROMs fixed that.

I get better battery life on auto on my nexus than either my TB or rezound with on sense ROMs.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

30% all the time is just fine


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

30%. If I can't see it outside I turn it up as needed.


----------



## 4 TRAC (Jul 31, 2011)

> > What's your guys screen on time with 100% brightness?
> >
> > Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki
> 
> ...


Lol your probably right.
I'm on auto brightness as well unless I'm not gonna be near a charger for a while then I put it to the lowest.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

4 TRAC said:


> What's your guys screen on time with 100% brightness?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


2.5 hours


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

Pushing 2h 48m right now and battery was at 31%. Stock battery. I was testing lots of Bluetooth Sixaxis controller + emulator games for a good hour of that time. So it's not like it was sitting idle staring at a black screen lol it was workin'.

I made it from about 8 am this morning off the charger till 11 pm with 2h 48 minutes screen on time and still 30% charge left. What more could you possibly need in a 24 hour period of time?


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

What the hell, you guys are getting 2.5+ screen on time with 100% brightness!? Regular or Extended battery? LTE on? WIth LTE and lowest brightness I usually get around that.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

gardobus said:


> What the hell, you guys are getting 2.5+ screen on time with 100% brightness!? Regular or Extended battery? LTE on? WIth LTE and lowest brightness I usually get around that.


Extended, LTE is on for about half of my screen on time. If LTE is on for all my screen on time, I usually can only get about 2 hours of screen on.


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

With the Lux Dash app, I let it control my Auto brightness dynamically in different lighting conditions. Before this app, I was around 15-20%.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I use 50% brightness, I can't stand auto. But I get good battery life without extended battery. Usually 3 and a half hours screen time on 4g and about 4 and a half hours + on wifi. Im on AOPK M4 and Franco kernel stable.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

So today I ran 100% brightness all day and used wifi at home/work and 3g in between, left LTE off.

I'm at 17% now and it's been up for almost 13 hours with 2:40 of screen on time. That includes rebooting a couple times. I'm really happy with those results and got to see the screen in 100% sexy mode all day!

LTE plz go (unless I need to stream something big or download something then plz come back temporarily!)


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Auto-brightness with custom backlight settings courtesy of AOKP
















They're not in M4, but they've been added to the AOKP github source.


----------



## 11knives (Dec 21, 2011)

strikeir13 said:


> Auto-brightness with custom backlight settings courtesy of AOKP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the screen shot. I will be trying these numbers out on liquid v1.25


----------



## Stick (Apr 6, 2012)

I keep mine at 25%. I've got a toggle in my notification that's set to bump it to 50% for when I'm outside. Think I might bump the brightness up, seeing as people are being good battery life, even with it high.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

How in the world are you guys getting 4 hours at 50% brightness?! What world is this. I can't believe it


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

yeah, I love kicking it up to full blast BC man it looks sweet. But the past week I've been leaving it literally allllll the way down as much as possible just to see what happens. And I've kind of got this theory: the base colors for our screen are red/green/blue, correct? (Rgb).

Well, lately I've been experimenting with wallpapers. I've been using wallpapers that are black and blue, black and red, or black and green. I think that these colors combos give you the best screen on time, BC the amoled works by "firing up" individual colors at a time. Black is made by combining the three colors in a subtractive way (turning them all off) and white is made by combining them in an additive fashion (all three on). So, if you have mostly blacks with only one of the three colors showing (or hell, technically I guess you could use all three colors at once, but its easier getting a black and blue wallpaper than a black, blue, red, and green wallpaper). I've been rocking a black and blue wallpaper for three days and haven't gotten less than like 4:15 screen time on the standard battery, with the screen all the way dim most of the time. Its worth trying for people who have bad screen on times.

Either I'm a little drunk, or I'm on to something.

P.s. I never ever EVER drink. Well, its been like six months since I've had a beer. I used to love beer. Not so much anymore. Now that I've justified myself I will go. Night night.

.•°I love my little girl, Bella°•.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

That is absurd that you guys are getting that good of on screen time at that high of brightness. I have mine on dim with all syncs turned off and can't reach over 3 hours...EVER. And I have the damn extended battery. It doesn't make sense that people with standard battery are getting that good of battery. I'm sorta pissed right now lol I feel that my battery is defective or something in my phone is flawed causing the screen to drain more battery than it should.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ya but r u using 4g cuz they're probably only using 3g. I can get 5h screen on time if I'm on wifi all day, usually 3.5 h on 3g

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

I decided to try out 100% brightness and see my results. 1 hour screen on time, and 39% battery (note that I started from 80% battery).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

throwbot said:


> Well, lately I've been experimenting with wallpapers. I've been using wallpapers that are black and blue, black and red, or black and green. I think that these colors combos give you the best screen on time, BC the amoled works by "firing up" individual colors at a time. Black is made by combining the three colors in a subtractive way (turning them all off) and white is made by combining them in an additive fashion (all three on). So, if you have mostly blacks with only one of the three colors showing (or hell, technically I guess you could use all three colors at once, but its easier getting a black and blue wallpaper than a black, blue, red, and green wallpaper). I've been rocking a black and blue wallpaper for three days and haven't gotten less than like 4:15 screen time on the standard battery, with the screen all the way dim most of the time. Its worth trying for people who have bad screen on times.


Your thinking is correct but it's a little more complex than that. AMOLED screens vary the voltage to individual subpixels, so when you're mixing colors, the darker the screen is on any of the red/blue/green axes, the less power is being used.
Moral of the story is that RBG isn't really the consideration so much as brightness. Pure black is king but, for example, a background in dark purple will be a lesser drain than the same background in bright blue. Dark and monochromatic will still be the best, but if you're already this far in you're looking at relatively minimal savings and might as well treat yourself to an extra color here and there.

Of course what matters is really what's on your screen. Unless you spend most of your time looking at widgets on your home screens your wallpaper probably isn't a huge factor.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

30% of the time, it works every time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

I put a shortcut for light levels on my launcher and for the first few days on my ROM I'd check those values in every different lighting situation and put them all to the lowest possible. The Gnex has a great light sensor and it's proven it's use with me.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

35% brightness, screen timeout at 25 seconds but I usually use my fancy screen turn off widget before that happens


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Auto Brightness & Auto Dimming... Gummy feature ( I know other roms have this as well)


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Auto Brightness & Auto Dimming... Gummy feature ( I know other roms have this as well)


Could you kindly post your all your tweaked Automatic Back light settings? I'm on Gummy 1.0.1 too lol Thanks!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Could you kindly post your all your tweaked Automatic Back light settings? I'm on Gummy 1.0.1 too lol Thanks!


It's set pretty much like it says in the xda link a couple posts back. I just didn't mess with the 'edit other levels...'

Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus LTE


----------

